
It's never too late to start exercising, new study shows - EndXA
https://www.birmingham.ac.uk/news/latest/2019/08/never-too-late-to-start-exercising-new-study-shows.aspx
======
quaquaqua1
I've exercised at low and high intensities for years. Whether it's hiking,
biking, running, yoga, or weights, exercise is an _INCREDIBLY_ inefficient way
to lose weight.

It does however promote muscle growth/stability and heart function when done
properly.

If you are looking to lose weight and greatly improve your health and
longevity, eat one meal per day. Seriously. I have lost 40 pounds like this
and now I have excellent kidney function (it used to be bad), normal
cholesterol, no athsma, no sleep apnea, and a very healthy BMI.

The secret is restoring the proper function of insulin in your body, which is
a very powerful hormone that can cause weight gain and cardiovascular
inflammation when not properly controlled.

The Western diet of 3 meals per day, of virtually any type/size, is bad for
insulin function.

Conversely, even a Western diet of any type/size, when eaten in one sitting
per day (fasting 23 hours otherwise), has been incredible for my health.

~~~
DrScump
You are practicing a form of time-restricted feeding (TRF).

